# Blue Hereon.



## littleowl (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## ossian (Aug 8, 2016)

Great pic and a stunning bird.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 8, 2016)

Beautiful photo. Even his bill is blue.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 8, 2016)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2016)

Lovely bird, great photo! :cool2:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2016)

Great pic.  It's almost 3D.


----------

